# New Aquadive BS100 or used MM300? Thoughts?



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

I know the this vs that posts get old but I have been going crazy digging through old threads trying to get an idea of which of these I prefer without seeing them in person. A WUS member offered me a 2016 Sieko MM300 at a fair price. For the same price I could get a new BS100. My only other watch right now is an older Doxa and I'm looking for something that can be more of a one watch collection with the Doxa being more of a keepsake. I like to dive, hike, camp, etc and don't want to break a watch that I cant get parts for anymore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh, the Seiko has a lot of friends out there, but I never got into their design. I would prefer the BS 100 all the way because it is the far better looking watch but this is just my 2 cts. If you really worry about breaking the watch buy yourself a tegimented Sinn U1. You can't beat one of these in terms of reliability and toughness.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

This is all based on very personal opinions but having had the bs100 I think the bs100 is just a better looking watch and a bit more versatile. It is incredibly strap friendly and wears flat and comfortable. I regretfully sold mine and am tempted to get another soon. The Seiko is a shoulder shrug of a watch because of the looks. Seiko specs are good but I am just not attracted to the looks. Grain of salt is that I haven't owned a MM. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexkarbo (Nov 6, 2009)

They are very different style watches. I owned the MM300 (and probably every seiko diver out there) It was a nice watch but found it to be a bit boring and sold it pretty fast. I don't know if seiko fixed the crown issue on the MM300 but I remember that if the crown tube threads were damaged you had to change the entire watch case because the crown tube was one piece with the case. You'd have to do a search to find out the details. Also I didn't like the way it wore...I didn't feel right. Being a monocoque case it needs to be access by the front crystal to be serviced which can be a pain and expensive compared to a normal eta movement with caseback. I currently own a Aquadive BS 100 in bronze (MK1 first edition with brown dial which I PM'd you about). It's a great watch and wears very differently then a MM300. It has much more wrist presence and IMO is a by far a better looking watch if you're into cushion case watches. 

Ladit mentionnes the Sinn U1 and agree on it's toughness and reliability.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

To be honest, neither one strikes me as an everyday watch, but if I was able to get a MM300 at a reasonable price I'd probably take that.


----------



## hyoguidry (Sep 12, 2020)

I would go with the new Aquadive BS100


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

100 for me.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I've owner and sold both..... if you want a bracelet get the MM300.
AD wear extremely well on isoprene and they are considerably easier to service to tweak the timing.
very different styles but the MM300 is magnificent for the early dial/ bezels...... I'm less of a fan of the modern ones.
I prefer the Aquadives with applied markers FWIW.

MM300 wears top heavy but looks smaller on wrist.BS100 wears reasonably for its size, neither are dainty.
BS100 considerably better deals to be found in used market.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

my vote for BS while have both


----------

